# McDaniels Fired



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

And all I can say is its about time, this jackass has done nothing but make the broncos look dumb, it sucks that they kept him around so long though, now who in their right mind is going to come into Denver and fix the mess.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I heard a rumor that Wade Philips is coming back -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\-


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Critter said:


> I heard a rumor that Wade Philips is coming back -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\-


 -_O- -_O-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The Donkeys have bigger problems than just the head coach.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Thats the problem PRO, no good coach is going to want to come in and try and fix the mess they have, we are going to have to get lucky and find a no name coach that comes in and does a good job turning it around.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Critter said:


> I heard a rumor that Wade Philips is coming back -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\-


Chilly too! :mrgreen:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd sure love to see them get Cowher, but thats just wishful thinking. If i'm not mistaken they still owe Shanahan a salary for this year and next and now McDaniels for the same. That will serious limit the possibilities if that is correct.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

That is correct but the story out of Denver that I am hearing is that when the team got fined ofr the video taping in London that opened up a door for the team to get rid of him and void his contract because of his actions so there might be some hope...I dont know if its true but we will see. Cowher would be my firat choice as well.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like Cowher & Gruden will have their pick of jobs this off season. Assuming Jason Garrett continues to win out he will likely get the cowboys gig so that will help the bronco's cause. Given the choice between the Cowboys and the Broncos the Cowboys is a much better job.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Yea but Jerry Jones would be a lot harder to work for than Bowlen, I think thats why the cowboys struggle like the raiders do...their owners wont leave the football stuff to the football people, they always want to have it be their choice.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Jerry Jones and the Cowboys have deep pockets. He'd be stupid if he doesn't go after Cowher or Gruden. Then again, this is Jerry Jones we're talking about...

You never know who might come out of the woodwork. Maybe Tony Dungy will get tired of commentating.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/5371 ... cos#page/1

Check out #4. :shock: o-||


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/537106-josh-mcdaniels-fired-10-current-college-coaches-to-replace-him-with-broncos#page/1
> 
> Check out #4. :shock: o-||


Nah, never would happen. Football would have to rank higher than #5 if he coached the donkeys.

As for McDaniels, this broncos fan says good riddance! I wonder if Urban Meyer is going to come in now and coach his boy Tebow. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If Urban is named coach of the Donkeys, I think I would have a team I detest more than the Cowboys.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the spam dude. :roll:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Wind. He is now gonzo.


----------

